# Wolf cooktop



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Most kitchen appliances I end up installing are the run of the mill. Kenmore or other lowes/home depot stuff, Bosch, etc. Usually easy conversions. I've done a few big Wolf ranges/ovens. A few weeks ago was my first countertop Wolf cooktop. Had to blow it apart. There were a ton of orifices to convert to LP. I had nightmares of orifices for a couple days. I also managed to break the regulator with it only 3 threads in. Only 4 wraps of tape. They considered it defective from manufacturer. This thing is a btu lover.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow. Looks like a real hassle. Never done one, not looking forward to it.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

*busted regulator*


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

The next one I do will be a lot easier and quicker.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I had a brand new kitchenaid stove in about 3000 pieces and I had to drill the old orifices out last week. Turned a 20min job into a 1.5 hour job. As soon as I went to back the orifice out the factory must have cross threaded it because there was no way it was coming out. Talk about nerves, I hated every minute of drilling it out.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

You shouldn't use thread tape on threads for gas lines. Pipe dope is more then enough for low pressure.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Agreed, we use white locktite.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> You shouldn't use thread tape on threads for gas lines. Pipe dope is more then enough for low pressure.


I know it's been debated before. I'm not going to rehash the debate. I appreciate your concern, but I was taught that way. Can't believe I'm saying it this way, but it's the way I have done it for going on 10 years. My boss has been doing it for over 30 years. Gas guys have watched me work and have said nothing about the way I do it, they do it that way too. I can see where if applied improperly, it could get into the gas stream and possibly block an orifice, but I take care in how I apply it. I can't remember the last time we had a leak doing it this way, and I can't remember the last time we got red tagged for our gas. Never had an issue with blockage. Unless there is a safety issue with the tape disintegrating and causing leaks, which I can't find, then I am going to continue doing it this way. If you have that proof, I'm all for changing the way we do it and will thank you for opening my eyes.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> You shouldn't use thread tape on threads for gas lines. Pipe dope is more then enough for low pressure.


My rule is any below 1" dope it anything over 1" tape it then dope it


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

3 and 4" , wire brush it, tape it, then dope it and grab the big wrenches


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Most kitchen appliances I end up installing are the run of the mill. Kenmore or other lowes/home depot stuff, Bosch, etc. Usually easy conversions. I've done a few big Wolf ranges/ovens. A few weeks ago was my first countertop Wolf cooktop. Had to blow it apart. There were a ton of orifices to convert to LP. I had nightmares of orifices for a couple days. I also managed to break the regulator with it only 3 threads in. Only 4 wraps of tape. They considered it defective from manufacturer. This thing is a btu lover.


why didnt they just order it for LP????WOULD HAVE BEEN ALOT EASIER:yes:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I ask that same question each time too. All I get are shoulder shrugs. I think it has to do with owners buying stuff from places that normally deal with NG, or from the internet. I have to convert quite a few built in grills setup for ng. I don't get it considering 99.999% of our gas work is with LP.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

They don't make them in lp from what I was told.


----------

